# Manti elk 2011



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Got this one sat morning, give more details soon.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

After 3 days of hunting I was getting frustrated, we had been in elk everyday but just could`nt get a shot. The ride to the trailhead saturday morning was quiet. My brother in law Jeff and Cousin in law Jeremy from Michigan had been hiking the 7 to 8 miles with me for the last 3 days. By the time we had got to the top of the mountain we could hear the elk, but could`nt decide which ones to go after. We heard a couple down the canyon, we took off, wanting to intercept them before they went into the timber. When we got down the canyon they had started going into a steep draw, so we followed trying to get close to them. I thought I had heard something below us on the opposite side of the draw, it was an elk and it had winded us and started to bark. I started to aggressively cow call trying to calm the elk down, it was about that time Jeff looks up the draw on the opposite side and says theres a bull! The trees we are in are thick Im trying to see him, I hear Jeremy 165 yards, I finally find a shooting lane and fire....I miss. I start to reload and call, I hear Jeremy 175 yards I layed back on the hill aim through small opening and fire again, I hear the hit! I look at Jeff and say I got him! Then I look back up the hill and he`s already rolling, he had`nt gone 30 yards.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

With help off family and friends we had him off the montain by noon sunday, thanks for the help. Without the help of Jeff and Jeremy this never would have happened! Thank you!! Jeff just another great adventure we have had on the mountain side I look forward to many more. And Jeremey, you got the full elk hunting experience. Hope to go hunting with you again sometime. I coudnt be happier, what an experience!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. Always nice to have family that will do the adventure with you. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool looking bull, congrats.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

He's a beaut no doubt. Nice that you had some help with that monster.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome bull. congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great hunt! and I love that bull - good character on him. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Chad.... congrats on that beauty of a bull. I know you worked your tail of for it. That will make it that much more memorable. A great bull for a great guy. I know I missed seeing it when you drove by my place but I definately look forward to see it after you get it back from the taxidermist. Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks MadHunter, I really appreciate that when I talked to you Friday afternoon that you offered to come down and help if needed. Your words of encouragement helped.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice elk! Man that country is steep.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, it is steep. Even worse packin an elk out on your back.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice old bull.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is the bullet, just under the skin on his left side. 300 gr. Hornady FPB.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a good bull.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done! Congrats on a great bull and great hunt!


----------

